# 2nd trip with '05 21 RS



## VA_Kidds (Nov 4, 2004)

We've had our 21 RS for about 6 weeks. Just got back from our 2nd trip to North Bend Park at Buggs Island Lake, Virginia.

We love the 21RS... Best thing we ever bought! We have been tent camping at Buggs for 5 years, but now with 2 kids under 4 years old, we had to upgrade!

Love it so far! No complaints (except the buying experience) and I can't haul the boat too!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, and glad to hear that your 21RS is serving you well. There is a lot of info in these pages, and a lot of experience, so don't be afraid to speak up. Also, if you've had experience that you can share, we are all willing to learn something new.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad you are enjoying your 21RS, we love ours.

Welcome to the group!!

Mike


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

action Welcome VA Kidds!!

It is always great to add another forum member from the Old Dominion! Where exactly are you from?

My wife and I just bought a 28RSS about 6 weeks ago. I have had it out on a maiden voyage with a couple of buddies for a Hatteras Island fishing tournament and we will be going to Hatteras again during Thanksgiving weekend.









You will love this forum!! Great advice, AWESOME people and always a kind ear to chew on. Not a better bunch of folks anywhere on the internet!

Check out the Outback Rally forum for info on the VA rally that we are trying to get together. Look forward to hearing from you later.

Happy posting

Jason


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes, welcome to the forum.







Lots of helpful stuff from day to day and a HUGE amount of stuff in previous posts. Don't be shy to raise questions (heck, I've been doing the RV thing for about 12 years and I still ask stupid questions). What I've learned is that here (on the Outbackers forum) you don't have to worry if you appear uninformed because that's why the forum exists - to help out other Outbackers! No need for all that other stuff you get with brand x.

So, welcome and enjoy, and chime in when you want, we welcome your thoughts! action

OK, how do I get the little face guy to stop showing up when I want to write s-h-y?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad you are enjoying your new OUTBACK, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Add a big welcome from the great State of Texas! We, too, have had two trips, one without the grandkids and one with. Enjoyed both. Looking forward to many more.

Glad to have y'all with us. Like the others have said, this is a great site for information and to blow off steam.

Happy camping!

Mark


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

We, too, just finished our second outing in our 05 21rs. LOVE it.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome! Looks like the 21RS owners are starting to outnumber the rest on the forum... I'm sure you will enjoy yours as much as we have enjoyed ours, they are great units. AND, this leaves you plenty of choices for the inevitable upgrades that will come... As we have found out here, the spraying that Vern does is woefully inadequate to stop it...


----------



## VA_Kidds (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey Jason,

We live in Chesterfield, not far from L.C. Byrd High School. Believe it or not, I've lived here my whole life and never been to Hatteras!

Is there a particular Camp Ground you reccomend? We are hoping to make Hatteras our next trip.

Thanks!

Alan


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Alan,
Welcome to the Outbackers forum you will find a lot of friendly and helpful people here. action 
We are also from Richmond and just bought an 05 28BHS.
I can guess where you purchased from!









Calvin


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

We love our 2005 21RS too! Only wish there were more long weekends to take it out.


----------

